# Ovulation sticks



## Gaia2014 (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear all,

I am using Clear Blue ovulation sticks to detect my ovulation to then put embryos in my womb at the correct time. However these detectors never seen to work for me?! Can anyone recommend which ovulation kits are the best?

Many thanks and love to all


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,


I've always used CB ones and been fine; the digi smiley face ones. They do non-digi ones, and FR do some too. The best time to test is mid morning as that's when your LH surge will be highest. If you're not getting any luck you may want to try follie tracking via scans, and/or use blood results. Or you could use a medicated cycle. Your clinic will be able to advise.


----------



## Cornishrex (Aug 20, 2013)

I used the clear blue digital fertility monitor (the one that costs 60 plus quid). It missed my peak in the first month altogether, so we didn't even do the deed within the fertility window at all, because I just kept on waiting for it to tell me that my peak had arrived! But I doubted that I had not ovulated because my periods are so regular. So the next month I started doing body temping to back up the fertility monitor and prove to myself that I had in fact ovulated. Month 2 they tallied up. Month 3 the fertility monitor missed it again, but my body temping confirmed that I had in fact ovulated. Month 4 I got pregnant (and both tallied with each other .....).


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

You could try Duofertility (www.duofertility.com). It's expensive at £500 but it takes your temperature something like 10,000 times a day throughout the whole month so you can be sure of getting the right time. I've managed to get pregnant 5 times in 2 years on it. My husband loves the chart as well.


----------



## irma2013 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi,

I bought mine off Amazon and they detected a surge every cycle for the 13 cycles I used them for.
You have to be a bit disciplined and test at roughly the same time and ideally around early afternoon - never before 10am or after 8pm.
And of course it helps if you have a regular cycle - with irregular cycles it can be hard to find the right time to test.

Unfortunately they seem to be out of stock of these, but maybe they'll come back in?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001AE8MF0/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I also use clear blue fertility monitor and despite the feedback saying 'I got pregnant with in a month's I believe it's a gimmick!

Initially all was good but for the past 3 months from the first testing day it was saying high. There was no fertile days so I was testing every day until my cycle started.
It has though given me a nudge to go back to my GP who thankfully seems more sympathetic than the last one as she has order 3 month worth of blood at day 5 and 14 (short cycle). 

It could be I have an issue but Googling the monitor shows lots of other issues.

Best wishes
C


----------

